# Slow start murano



## Cs6296 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey all I am new to this forum. I am looking for some help with a 2007 Nissan murano. It is intermittently slow to take off with no throttle response. I have had a couple of issues with the cvt in the past. I have replaced the shift solenoid and I found a strip of metal about 1/2 inch wide and 6 inches long that was in the pan when I took it apart. But now as I try to take off it has no throttle response for a second or so then once I am moving ok then it kicks in and goes just fine. But it does not do it all the time. No codes are coming up either.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some fault codes set by the TCM might not be read by an elementary OBD-II code reader tool. It may require a more advanced reader to access codes in the TCM. Since you replaced the shift solenoid, maybe the electrical connection to the TCM is not secure; inspect the harness connector pins for any oxidation, oil residue, dirt.


----------

